# Elu overhaul & bearing replacement



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Members might be interested in this little project I tackled recently. I was given an old Elu router that had seen better days. It was stored for quite some time in a cold damp place, allowing some corrosion to get a hold. When I got it, it couldn't be turned by hand and it couldn't be plunged due to the rust on the legs - it was very nearly binned. I love mechanical things in need of TLC so I stripped it down...










The bearings were bad - so I ordered new ones on Ebay - a 607 and a 6003. Seeing as this is a woodworkers forum rather than a mechanical guys one, it might help someone to mention that bearings are nearly always generic. There are tiny numbers stamped on them which allow you to order replacements from anywhere - Ebay is your friend here. In this case, that meant that there was no need to order special parts from Elu - any bearing with the same number will do. In fact, you could up-spec by ordering a bearing with more seal specs than standard, if you so wished.
The top bearing had seized itself to the shaft, to get it off I burst the bearing with brute force and filed flats on the inner race, which let me use a spanner to crack it and wiggle it off.

Here it is laid out for reassembly, with all the dust blown out, there was quite a bit in the armeture windings...










I got a tip on another forum that reassembly is easier if you take the brushes out first - true. There's nothing particularly tricky about the process, and it went together and now runs sweetly:










It's low-powered, but it seems to be a rugged little thing, I'll find tasks for it.
The indicator was broken off the depth gauge and the lock-screw was also broken off. I made an indicator by drilling the depth gauge rod and pushing in a cut aluminium nail, and I threaded a new hole for an improvised lock-screw:










It's far from a museum-quality restoration, but my shed is no museum either ;-) Hope this helps someone.

Incidentally I opened a Makita router recently for a friend of mine to check for wear - the bottom bearing was also a 6003 and the top one was a 608. If you caould have new bearings ready when you open the router, the reassembly can happen on-the-spot, taking it easy you shoud have the whole thing done in two hours easiy.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi John

I reposted Mailee's original posting (from elsewhere) describing the same procedure here a while back. Worth looking through in addition to your photos

Regards

Phil


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Phil - there are references there to additional refinements that mine lacks. My one is extremely basic, but well designed and built - it was straightforward to overhaul it, particularly when the bearings turned out to be standard sizes. The overhaul cost about USD15, which is great in terms of getting a non-functioning toll back in action again.

Regards

John


----------

